# Off for a quickie



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I finnished work at 6.30am this mornig and had a bout two hours sleep once i got home. Woke up and thought ,hmm what to do. Ahh yes have a fish from the yak.

So off the Point cook i went . Launced from the end of campbell coves at about 11 and headed toward my favorite area near the point Cook pier and started a small drift run with the wind blowing from the east.

The water was very dirty (tannin) coloured, a colour i have never seen there before.
What lure to use i wondered, tried both the colours i usually nail them with in the area for no result. &^%$ i thought , threw lures on that i have poured myself- no result , bugger ( well at least thats the nice way of putting it).

I threw a squidgy on(Mid sized) .Now you will have seen me say that i have never caught a clacker on these things in the pastand yes once again , not a cracker. 
I finnished a run of about 100 meters and started to reel in the line and the tip jerked, HELLLLO what have we here, a flipping flatty . It didn't take off when it hit the lure, just follwed with the lure in it's mouth till i put pressure on it , then it was on for young and OCCY(oops old :lol: ).

On a squidgy too , i was perplexed to say the least. So that one came in at 54 cms, not bad for a first fish for the day. What about those ugly puffers , i caught 2 on plastics , big suckers too they were almost 30 cms long :twisted: .

The the second flatty on the line was a bit sluggish too ( obviously cos the water is still a bit cool) and once again on a squdgy, this came in at 47cms not bad though. 
So i was happy with the 1 hours worth of fishing.
I took as little gear as possible cos i won't have the huge crate space in the kingfisher and didn't want for anything.
I can't sign off this little ditty without saying ,Yes the gentlemen 
were "out " and about down at the nudie beach :roll: 
Can't wait till the council close that place for those persons that go there.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice fish PJ. What colour was the squidgy that produced the goods in dirty water?

We also launched at a nudie beach on Sunday, we were lucky enough not to spot any nudies though :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe8ZJJQAACLfgAASUKGAEoCBXKo/7f6gMACtA1TJ6JptFD1Mm0htEephpDDQyZAyMQYmTQ0wUyEyNBoaepoAABAAau9JAM9fNxKXNG6CilbaTWpsaKfiuxhFr5mIY8N8e62NY4CJBYUFNax6XArqZBGA5mEJiWwSPBIAKYkXVak06nVvngvA5ryd0shuBtnwYYgcisYQigwZCMQkNC1SL3YCz2laKaZSfScoLHYdTCeL4ERGTLA6V1YpIK5OCRCDEXutY/+LuSKcKEh3jJJKAA==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> You are talking about nudiebranch's aren't you?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

For the quick bit of fishing, PeterJ, you got some beaut fish. I would have been pleased with half the fish in that time! In fact, I am always pleased if I catch anything. Good work.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done on the flatties Peter. It would just about make the sights you see on the foreshore just about bearable. I still have the mental scars from my last visit. :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i see you have ordered the new kayak , are you keeping the espri as well?, must agree pal , those nudie beaches covered with "men" :roll: :roll: :roll: , are not a real good sight early in the morning, and of course the beautiful "ladies" dont get up that early


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice dinner paddles PeterJ...that Campbells Cove holds some whoppers by PPB standards. You're a better man than me getting a paddlle in after a night shift...I've often told myself I was going too, then somewhere on the drive home from work I turn into a slug. Was that first blood for the Kingfisher? Let's hope someone lets an angry pelican loose on that beach :shock:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

First off the colour was the black backed one with the sparkles in it

I'm keeping the espri for now and i havent got the new one/s yet .
There are heaps of tiny pinkies around there in plague proportions .. All the locals are getting sick of them.
Did the mussel shuffle too ,mmm risotto. Oh well just got home again and i'm havin a kip for a couple then perhaps , well you know the rest. :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peter well done on having the stamina to go fishing after only 2 hours snooze, and a nice pair of lizards mate


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR1h8B4AAETfgAASUOWAAqCwXAo/7/+gMAFGG1DUwVPJk0U9qZEYajTD1NGg1MRkmpmjUaMg0ADQDTQmSp6an6U8UxH6p6jQGhkEAISyNQKgwuvGfLnn+poz4qmiVWr2yVqv2OX/Y5EIIaxPWthKs40uNQp3wJVt8zGFAWAfYQ059Lhwye8FyM+4w2GPOqU8SMzt9OwI23CYoi/dcnG/Lj+ByYNSBB/ahWXZk8zS6sxUEcBXq4/u3HAgTuScqRAlRyZaT0uFxBx0lgMkvhmegaRFErz0Qa9jhTK77C9hBHVVClSA5OqcWertS3qjDX2HK9JsOGiWsYNSnmR65IgJlsdJr1SDzi9AjnUNGOqEoX1UArui76ZOqRa8uW6lAwlxxODhQhgXTRcrpHbtNLAZAjxR+yxEUpnOZhpad/CKigtFplsrmsAS5rBvph7KjXAnucZTjva9pkGIKLGXbrrIwWIzzS+Jta6ZynM4F8F3JFOFCQHWHwHg


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Hah red :lol: !
Nice little session mate. Good to see theres a few of those good sized lizards starting to show in the area  Any decent pinkies being caught in area at all that you've heard? It's such a nice spot there.... except for... yeah... the naked men


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

hmm maybe i should have picked a better name for the post too , considering where i launched the yak from.

And as for you *RED i don't even want to remotely think about the scene you are painting.*

*Pinkies Indeed*


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Mussels, ya bugger!!. I've had a coupla looks for em while out and about and haven't secured any as yet..........what was ya musseling method? :?:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of fun mate and well worth the effort. Any particular reason for the water discolouration. Also is the dredging still going on in PPB and has it had any effects.

Cheers

 fishing Russ


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I have no idea why the water was the colour it was, almost tannin like.
Bit strange , ive never seen it that colour unless the crap farm has a spill.

PEEEEUUUUUUW.

For the mussels i use a garden clove and reef em off.


----------

